# The Dumbest Thing You've Ever Done In A Yak?



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

See my recent offering to the dumb gods

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=46401


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Forgetting to tighten the front ratchet straps before driving off would be one.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I threw my dive camera to my mate fishing out at clovelly one morning thinking for some dumb reason that it floated..... It didn't and he watched it sink, probably still down there somewhere. 900 bucks of digital camera and case. Still by far the stupidest thing I've done in my yak


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: 
I've done plenty of dumb stuff, but I dont think I've managed to go more than a couple of hundred meters with the trolley still attached..........although I'd have to probably take my shoes off to count up how many times I've done that. Launching with out a paddle is another good one......cause its a bugger to paddle with your hands especially when people are watching 

Good to read your not wasting any time getting back to yak fishing Rob.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

I keep my outback on the trailer ready for fishing at a moments notice, and as a security measure I keep the peddles inside the house, to make the kayak less attractive to passes by.

I have driven the 5 min, arduous journey down to Barlings, about 6-7 times without the peddles.

I attribute it to the ever present C.R.A.F.T syndrome.

cheers
Mal


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm, let me see, not leashing my Stradic/trion combo & thinking yeah, that'll be ok while I just sail over there a bit!
Forgetting that I have a mirage drive hanging out the bottom of the yak on several occasions! But nothing a bit of gentle persuasion withe the vice hasn't been able to fix yet.....

Prowler, that hurts mate


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> Talked to Koich after a Turtle exhaled next to him, he kinda had crazy eyes


I almost died.

It wasn't funny.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Telling SBD what a numb ray was BEFORE he unhooked it.
Its on my list of deathbed regrets.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Setting up the Tandem Island on the shore, only the 3rd time I had used it, I didnt notice the tide coming in....

Back at the car getting some gear, a bloke yelled out to me. I looked down the beach to see the TI floating away. I ran, jumped in and started swimming. It got out into the current, I was swimming at my top speed, gaining but very slowly. Even though the sail was down the wind was pushing it fast. I just made it, several hundred metres out and no energy left. I held on to get my breath back, climbed on board and peddled back.

I reckon 10 secs slower noticing it, and had that guy not yelled out to me, it would have ended up out at sea, 6K worth of Boat. I was bloody lucky. :shock:

I bought a Stake Out pole the next day.... ;-)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I was trolling for tailor through the surf line and had just retrieved my lure to check the leader when I got hit by a small wave. The treble went through my thumb and thumbnail making it impossible to reef out and at the same time knocked me into the water. The next wave took my yak and I could see my rod bending and reel screaming with me attached firmly to the other end.
Wait it gets much worse, the yak stopped 20-30 metres away so instead of biting off the lure I dumbly decided to swim after the yak. I reached the yak but had become tangled in the slack line and while grabbing the yak the line also tangled around the reef so I was kind of stuck. The next wave a dumper hit me so hard it tumbled me and the yak luckily broke away from the reef,( I was only using 20 lb line), but my thumb was throbbing that hard there was no way I was letting go until I was washed to shore like a drowned rat.
That was probably the dumbest thing Ive done but hey I never lost my lure !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Paddling out through Palm Beach thinking that a hobie paddle was going to get me safely through the breakers without any hiccups. Cue both blades snapping off, and having to paddle home with a didgeridoo. Not my finest hour.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Portland, pub crawl, rubber wear, slowly sinking PA, delivering shark baits.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee what a bunch of dumb arses we are!

Another dumb thing I've done is to get hungry and decide that the emergency 440g can of baked beans would be a nice snack. It was nice but after some more pedalling time on the water the inevitable happens...


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Phone rings and it's the Mrs "yeah baby, I'll be home before 9"

Boy did I cop it but I stand by my arguement that I never said AM :lol:


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

hmmm.....it's quite a list.......Hopefully no additions tomorrow. What comes to mind most....
Taking it on the roof to work on Friday, get there after work, load everything into the Adventure on the trolley ........everything........something missing.....the seat! It had fallen off in the yard in the dark when loading the night before. Yeah, I went fishing that Saturday


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Does weeing in a wader count? I tried it in mine while on the yak cause I could not get the lizard out fast enough. I am ever so sorry and ruined an expensive Snowbee. A friend that I donated it to, returned it the next day. Well so much for the gift horse.... :shock:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Fishing a k or so off Bulwer, Moreton Island. The current rips through there. I foolishly tried to anchor up. The anchor did end up biting in though it was at this time I was thinking, "hmm...probably shouldn't have done this".

Had a fish for awhile and then came the time to bring it up. I was aware I had to not allow the yak to pull sideways in the current or it would have pulled me over. I had a mate pull up on the opposite side of me so there was some added counter weight from a second yak. I slowly untied the rope and the current ripped the rest of the line from my large hand line at a massive rate of knots, there was no way I could hold it. The end of the rope came and I had about a second to decide what to do. Hold on and the yak would tip. Let go, lose the anchor. The latter won out and I watched as the current pulled the hand line under. It was a bit like that scene in Jaws where the barrel gets pulled under  Anyway, my mate and I soaked up the shock for a few seconds before heading in.

Lesson learned - don't anchor in a fast current.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Trying to have a crap while still on the yak isnt something i'll attempt again in a huury  .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Shoey said:


> Trying to have a crap while still on the yak isnt something i'll attempt again in a huury  .


Please elaborate because Ive been in this position before (after the can of baked beans) and fortunately I could make it to shore.....next time maybe different so some does and dont's would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

barrabundy you've got it easy! take out the mirage drive and you've got a built in toilet! Just pray it's not a floater :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

interesting burley method


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> so some does and dont's would be appreciated.


Con the major consideration on most yaks is the relationship of the paddlers quoit diameter to the scupper diameter, and of course accuracy at time of delivery.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > so some does and dont's would be appreciated.
> ...


so before buying a yak we should make sure our quoit and scupper holes are compatable otherwise we will literally be in the [email protected]#t


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

dumbest thing number 204 = timing the shorebreak for launch, waiting, waiting.....GO! jump on peddle like a madman......what the....mirage drive in backwards.... straight to shore.....under the shorebreak....very appreciative crowd....not happy Jan!! cheers JohnO


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

A guy I know was all excited about his first yak and its maiden voyage he left the car unlocked with the keys in the ignition, 5 minutes later he sees his car drive along the waterfront before it dawned on him. His wife was as understanding of it as you would expect........grounded for nearly a yr now I guess.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

I remembered this thread while trolleying back to the car yesterday after an experience that probably qualifies & could have turned out badly in a different situation. 
There was a bit of swell around & having had a couple of previous close calls landing in the shore break (counts as surf in Mackay), I carefully packed up my gear before coming in.
Paddled hard & straight, hit the sand & went to jump out, but couldn't move. 
While packing up, I had clamped a strap from my PFD under the well cover behind the seat.
In a proper surf situation, kayak & I would have been tumbled without being able to get out of the seat.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got back from a weeks trip down south.
I took the yak, set it up, didn't find the time to get out on it, un set it up, loaded it back on the roof of the car, secured it for the trip home and then back it straight into a tree  
The impact was on the rudder but the roof racks seem to have taken the worst of it.
I knocked everything back into place and retied the yak on incorporating the side rails on the car.
I haven't had a chance to examine everything yet so am unsure if there is any permanent damage to the car, the yak looks ok at a glance.

Clever stuff ha.
If I could have got decent swing I would have given myself a good slapping.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

easy to do 
but annoying


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

not so much done in the yak, but packing up at SWR this year. Loaded everything on the camper trailer inc the yak, then proceeded to back the car up to the trailer. I thought the reversing sensors were telling me where the trailer hitch was...but apparently it was reading the box on the front of the trailer.
...I must give my thanks to Paulo who managed to stop my trailer from running down the hill and into the gully at the back of the campsite. Would have been a write off for the camper as well as my AI I would expect if it were not for his quick thinking in getting behind the trailer (and thankfully the trailer is so well balanced that he was able to stop it in less and a meter).

Wont be doing that again in a hurry.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting piss bowled in the surf at Sandy Point on my first trip to Broughton Isand before sun up. Was bobbing around in the surf feeding into a deep gulley thinking it's dark and I probably look like breaky for the kids beneath. Anyhow swum in remounted and caught some snapper.


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

Putting a hook into the middle of my back whilst casting, I was 15 minutes from the shore and had to get help from my mate who was floating around 200 meters away.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Where to start?
Paddling down the Georges river in my Finn Gizmo, losing a rod and not getting back until after 7pm, cold and wet.
Putting a treble thrrough my thumb on the Mersey and having to get the missus to cut it out later.
Going through the tea trees on the Swan / Avon in canadian canoes - not such a problem for me, but rescuing someone else every few minutes by giving them our canoe and retrieving theirs from wherever they'd managed to get it stuck.
Paddling out of Double Island as a thunderstorm came off the tablelands and it rained so heavily I could hardly see, whilst lightning struck nearby.
Having a large (4m'ish) croc slap my yak with it's tail up in the gulf on the Cox River.
Pedalling on Arthurs lake with no lifejacket on.
Trying to pedal up the flooded Esperance river when I forgot my paddle. 
Fishing the Barron river in my Finn with no "protection" - lots of crocs in a semi-urban area.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

One sunny morning I decided that I needed to learn to surf the old green P13. I head down to the local surf beach get the yak set up and paddle through the breakers out the back. Easy peasy, this will be no problem at all getting out was a sinch ;-)

First wave back in I think i'm on a board big the paddle in to flick her up on the face like i'm riding a goat boat, big mistake. The yak slows and turns quickly the edge digs in the yak rolls paddle digs in and smacks me in the face. I come out in front of the yak yak rolls over the top and smacks the back of my head.

Dazed and confused and looking like a drowned rat I haul myself and the yak up on the beach to re assess the situtation before trying again. six stacks later I was riding into the beach rather ungracefully but ok :lol:

Same yak up past bobbin head with Peril for a day of chasing whiting and flatties. Going along all good a couple of fish each, stopped for lunch on the way back chatting about the yaks and I start talking about how stable the P13 is while rolling it from side to side.

You can see where this is going.I tip a bit too far the yak slides out from under me and I end up in the drink. Luckily the yak stayed upright after reaching about 90 deg to the water so only half my gear fell out.

lessons learned the hard way. :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## chum (Mar 1, 2011)

Gaffed my calf muscle.


----------



## darbwah (Dec 27, 2008)

went to lake monduran with my mate who was in his boat. I got the poos with paddling everywhere so I thought it would be a good idea to get towed slowly behind the boat. All was good until i got a bit confident and yelled to up the speed. My paddle which was in the paddle holder on the side of the yak, caught some water and spun around digging in and tipping me over. Lost all my tackle,lures,lip grippers, net, $400 worth of rod and reel as well as a pretty full can of beer and my favourite stubby cooler.

Needless to say we got no barra, and it pissed down all weekend.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

darbwah said:


> went to lake monduran with my mate who was in his boat. I got the poos with paddling everywhere so I thought it would be a good idea to get towed slowly behind the boat. All was good until i got a bit confident and yelled to up the speed. My paddle which was in the paddle holder on the side of the yak, caught some water and spun around digging in and tipping me over. Lost all my tackle,lures,lip grippers, net, $400 worth of rod and reel as well as a pretty full can of beer and my favourite stubby cooler.
> 
> Needless to say we got no barra, and it pissed down all weekend.


sad -----------------how did you get on without the beer :lol: :lol:


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

Made it three km straight out to sea turned around in my SIK to find my car keys sitting on top of the lid for my day hatch... My only set of car, house keys... Literally 2 cm away from a long long drop... Gotta love the stability of a Mirage kayak!
Ash (amulloway)


----------

